# Got to eat



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

White trout and croaker


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ummm...do you just pour milk on them like cereal or eat as is?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

i am no better than a pelican lol open wide and swallow


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Those will fry up just fine.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope you have some lite bread close by!!! those croakers are bony...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I loves some croaker!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

They should have never made it to the house. I'd fry them up while they were still twichin


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*filet*

croakers are only boney if you do not know how to filet, went back and caught more croaker today, my taste buds says bring them on.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

mmmm ill have to go get me some hardtail :no:


----------

